

Egypt: Behind scenes w/ key group of activists f/ April 6th opposition movement - kiubo
http://english.aljazeera.net/programmes/peopleandpower/2011/02/201128145549829916.html

======
kiubo
FTA:

"It is widely accepted that the spark for the recent dramatic events in Egypt
came from last month's uprising in Tunisia. If people power could bring down
one regime perhaps it could do the same elsewhere.

Many of the necessary conditions were already in place: public fury at years
of political repression, an economy that rewarded a corrupt elite and kept a
majority in poverty, and widespread loathing for a leader clinging to office.

Could Egyptians be persuaded to overcome 30 years of fear and apathy and take
to the streets?

It is no accident that this question has been answered, emphatically. Over the
course of a remarkable fortnight, People & Power has been filming exclusively
behind the scenes with a core group of young activists from the April 6th
opposition movement.

As Elizabeth Jones reveals, they have spent a long time planning and
organising for these momentous days, taking lessons from other revolutions
about how to mobilise popular support."

